# DUBSTEP: "Share the Wubs", a dubstep library for charity! RELEASED!



## MickGordon (Apr 19, 2013)

DUBSTEP!

I don’t know about you, but I’ve been asked to do Dubstep a lot lately. Whether it’s for film, TV, trailers or video games, clients do love the sound of wubs! I think I’ve gotten pretty good at it and I want to share the wubs with you, and with others!

That’s right, share the wubs! *100% of the profits* from _Share the Wubs_ will go to the ACMF, who are a not-for-profit organisation that provides music instruments and programs for disadvantaged and Indigenous children and youth in schools, remote communities and juvenile justice centres.

The library is now available on a name-your-donation basis, with a suggested donation of *$20.00 USD.*

_Share the Wubs_ is a very comprehensive Dubstep library that gives you all the tools you need to create those speaker wobbling noises that the kids (and a lot of clients) love these days! There’s growling basses and glitch pitch vocals inspired by Skrillex, anthemic builds inspired by Nero, groovy sequences inspired by Madeon, and a whole stack of wubby, screamy, 200hz bursting madness!

The library contains 2 gigabytes of loops, stems, construction kits and one shots, all containing tempo information ready to be synced to your host – simply drag and drop and you’re ready to Brostep! Each phrase is written in D minor, making mixing and matching different phrases and loops simple, and these files can always be pitched to whatever key you’re working in.

-- 353 files, 2.13GB unpacked (1.5GB download), 48/24 wave files.
-- Loops, Stems, One Shots, all with tempo metadata ready to sync to your host
-- Phrases include growling basses, groovy basses, pads & leads, screamers and vocals
-- Super punchy drumloops and percussion
-- An awesome “build ups” category, for all those awesome fills, breaks and builds into your drops!
-- All profits go to the charity, ACMF (or any other charity of your choice)
-- We encourage a donate-what-you-like with a suggested donation of *$20USD*
-- Library produced by Mick Gordon, Joshua Crispin (Generdyn), James Kim (Auvic) and Michael Tornabene (Sqwurm).

Donate here!

Demos:

[flash width=450 height=150 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Fplaylists%2F4940374&secret_url=false[/flash]

The Charity:

Australian Children’s Music Foundation
http://acmf.com.au/

The ACMF is a not-for-profit organisation that provides music instruments and programs for disadvantaged and Indigenous children and youth in schools, remote communities and juvenile justice centres across Australia. Research has proven that participation in music has a significant impact on a child’s mental health and development.

_Please note:_ if you prefer to support another charity with your purchase, please contact us at [email protected] and we’ll be happy to donate the proceeds from your purchase to any other nominated charity.


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: DUBSTEP: "Share the Wubs", a dubstep library for charity!*

Fantastic idea. You can count on me to support this!


----------



## TheUnfinished (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: DUBSTEP: "Share the Wubs", a dubstep library for charity!*

Good stuff Mick. Best of luck with it!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds great! (and, um, much better demos than another recent similarly themed big name library...)

Any more details on content / format etc?


----------



## ptrickf (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: DUBSTEP: "Share the Wubs", a dubstep library for charity!*

I'm in too.


----------



## benmrx (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: DUBSTEP: "Share the Wubs", a dubstep library for charity!*

Brutal! Count me in!


----------



## Ishido (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: DUBSTEP: "Share the Wubs", a dubstep library for charity!*

full support..in any way


----------



## Waywyn (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: DUBSTEP: "Share the Wubs", a dubstep library for charity!*

Count me in!


----------



## Synesthesia (Apr 19, 2013)

Sounds great Mick! I'm definitely in too. Great charity to support.


----------



## doctornine (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: DUBSTEP: "Share the Wubs", a dubstep library for charity!*

Anything that supports charity like this gets my vote.

o-[][]-o


----------



## XcesSound (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: DUBSTEP: "Share the Wubs", a dubstep library for charity!*

Great idea! Best of luck with it, count me in too!


----------



## Eclipse.Sound (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: DUBSTEP: "Share the Wubs", a dubstep library for charity!*

Just a curious question:

Every conscious human action have some expectations - and what do you guys expect from this charity action?

And question to the MickGordon - what kind of instruments they will give out to schools?


----------



## Kralc (Apr 19, 2013)

What an awesome idea! I'm in!


----------



## Chriss Ons (Apr 19, 2013)

*Re: DUBSTEP: "Share the Wubs", a dubstep library for charity!*

Thumbs up, as well. Willing to chip in what I can.

(edit: Done!)


----------



## MickGordon (Apr 19, 2013)

Guy Rowland - It's quite basic in terms delivery. There's 2 gigs of loops, phrases, stems and one shots that all have tempo metadata and are ready to be synced to your host's tempo. If there's a need and we look at doing more or expanding this library, we'll look into things like Kontakt and Mach 3, but there's everything you need to make full Dubstep tracks or incorporate Dubstep elements into your work!

Eclipse.Sound - The Charity, the ACMF (Australian Children’s Music Foundation) has a website here where you can learn all about them!: http://acmf.com.au/


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 19, 2013)

Me too. I support you very much!


----------



## schatzus (Apr 19, 2013)

Im in. Great work for a great cause Mick!


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 19, 2013)

Cool idea Done


----------



## benmrx (Apr 19, 2013)

Done and done. Downloading!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 19, 2013)

Terrific! Mick, not sure if there's anything you can do your end, but there's no option to enter a VAT number for companies - VAT gets automatically applied, paypal say "there will be an option to enter a VAT number" but I can't see one before the Complete stage. Cheers.


----------



## Parisonic (Apr 19, 2013)

Wonderful idea . Paid & downloading now . Glad to Share the Wubs !! 

P.


----------



## dannthr (Apr 19, 2013)

This is really cool, Mick.


----------



## Windle (Apr 20, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Sat Apr 20 said:


> Terrific! Mick, not sure if there's anything you can do your end, but there's no option to enter a VAT number for companies - VAT gets automatically applied, paypal say "there will be an option to enter a VAT number" but I can't see one before the Complete stage. Cheers.



Just ordered now and there was no problem entering a VAT number so if it was broken, it is now fixed!

Congratulations to Mick for this gesture. As he rightly said, Dubstep is in demand at the moment so he could have easily made this purely commercial with a good chance of success. Delighted to support a good cause.

I hope the slow download speed is an indication that the server is getting swamped with donations! Very happy to wait a couple of hours longer if it means successful fund raising.

W.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 20, 2013)

Windle @ Sat Apr 20 said:


> Just ordered now and there was no problem entering a VAT number so if it was broken, it is now fixed!



Thanks - yes, it seems it gets entered AFTER the paypal stage which I've never met before, but works. Downloading now, hurray.


----------



## Ciaran Birch (Apr 20, 2013)

Great job Mick! I'll be buying it too when I get back home to download it.


----------



## Gusfmm (Apr 20, 2013)

Glad to contribute with a noble cause Mick. Demos sound pretty attractive.


----------



## IvanP (Apr 20, 2013)

Awesome idea and great sounds. I'm in


----------



## Ed (Apr 20, 2013)

Love the kicks and snares! Already made a Kontakt patch, these will be useful! thanks!


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 20, 2013)

Ed @ Sat Apr 20 said:


> Love the kicks and snares! Already made a Kontakt patch, these will be useful! thanks!



Yeah, loving the big squeals and stuff too - will make K5 patches for all these.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Apr 20, 2013)

Is it possible to get a few examples of the loops on their own ?


----------



## Maestro77 (Apr 20, 2013)

Donated/downloading. Thanks for making it fun to contribute to a worthy cause!


----------



## MickGordon (Apr 20, 2013)

Wow guys, this has been absolutely incredible! The support has been completely mind blowing and everyone is so humbled by everyone's generosity!!!

From here, we'll make an announcement in about two weeks as to how many sales and profits the library has made. Thank you all for your kindness! >8o 

@wcb123 - sure thing buddy, I'll make a loop/phrase demo and upload it to SoundCloud to show individual sounds.

On that note, please send me any demos that you guys make and we'll include them on the product page on SoundCloud!

Woohoo!


----------



## Alastair (Apr 20, 2013)

Donated! Nice of you to do this...always like to experiment with some Dubstep as well


----------



## MickGordon (Apr 20, 2013)

wcb123 @ Sat Apr 20 said:


> Is it possible to get a few examples of the loops on their own ?



Sure dude! At your request, here's some stand-alone examples:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F88788198&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 21, 2013)

Mick's said it's fine to share this - it's 8 Kontakt 5 patches that make use of Time Machine Pro for the library. Nothing fancy (I'm no whizz with Kontakt), but hopefully it's a useful start for K5-owners. The patches are:

Full Loops (drums)
Groove Bass Dm
Growl Bass Dm
Kick Snare
Pads and Leads Dm
Perc Loops
Screams Dm
Vocals Dm

Just unzip and put the Kontakt Instruments folder in the same folder as the rest of the library. Sorry it's K5 only! If anyone wants to refine further, absolutely cool with me (though check with Mick first).

Thanks again to Mick for this library, sounds great and it's for a terrific cause.

https://www.box.com/s/jjlidmv30atiiilntik5


----------



## ptrickf (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice one Guy. Thanks.


----------



## ThomasL (Apr 21, 2013)

Sounds excellent!


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 21, 2013)

Thanks a lot. This is the real deal - sounds great.

If anyone could downsave Guy's Kontakt 5 patches to 3.5 I'd be over the moon. 
Yeah I know, I should probably get K5 but I think I'll wait for the summer sale.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 21, 2013)

R. Soul @ Sun Apr 21 said:


> Thanks a lot. This is the real deal - sounds great.
> 
> If anyone could downsave Guy's Kontakt 5 patches to 3.5 I'd be over the moon.
> Yeah I know, I should probably get K5 but I think I'll wait for the summer sale.



TBH, my main motivation for doing them K5 was to make use of Time Machine Pro which is K5 exclusive. It's time stretch pre this was pretty poor.


----------



## IvanP (Apr 21, 2013)

This library is so much fun!!

https://soundcloud.com/ivanp-1/dubstep- ... -funs-sake

How can I put the soundcloud player here, btw?

And thks, Guy, for the patches


----------



## MickGordon (Apr 21, 2013)

Woah IvanP, well done dude! That's fantastic! I've added it to the demos for the Share the Wubs SoundCloud set list, thanks for posting it!

Here's your demo embedded:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F88898721&secret_url=false[/flash] 

And here's a breakdown on how to do that: http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtop ... ight=embed

If anyone else has any tracks they've made, please feel free to share and I'll add them to the set list as well!


----------



## IvanP (Apr 23, 2013)

Thank you, Mick! But all the hard work is yours!!

Great stuff and very generous from you 

Thanks for the Add and embedding instructions!

Best regards, 

Iván


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 23, 2013)

Its back! Great cause and AWESOME sounds Mick 

-DJ


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 23, 2013)

Daniel James @ Tue Apr 23 said:


> Its back! Great cause and AWESOME sounds Mick
> 
> -DJ



+1


----------



## MickGordon (Apr 23, 2013)

UPDATE!

Thanks so much for the support from everyone here on VI Control! You've all helped the library raise $3,000 in donations in only 5 days! That's amazing!

The library is going extremely well and is turning out to be a great success!

Here's a new demo from Generdyn showing off some sounds:

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F89105731&secret_url=false[/flash]


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 23, 2013)

Daniel James @ Tue Apr 23 said:


> Its back! Great cause and AWESOME sounds Mick
> 
> -DJ



+1 to all that...


----------



## Embertone (Apr 23, 2013)

Loving these sounds - THANKS!

Good cause, too 8)


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 23, 2013)

Many thanks to Mick and Guy-great sounds, and I really appreciate the effort on the K5 patches, Guy!


----------



## Kralc (Apr 23, 2013)

Man, this is awesome! I mean, I largely have no idea what I'm doing, but it's seriously fun. :D

Great sounds, great cause, awesome. o[])


----------



## Walid F. (Apr 23, 2013)

MickGordon @ Tue Apr 23 said:


> UPDATE!
> 
> Thanks so much for the support from everyone here on VI Control! You've all helped the library raise $3,000 in donations in only 5 days! That's amazing!
> 
> ...



Good job with this, Mike!! 

Also, thanks for the awesome sounds! (And thank YOU Guy for the kontakt patch  )


W


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 24, 2013)

Thank you for your thank yous, but I feel a fraud - it was about an hour's work!


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 24, 2013)

You mean an hour of work I didn't have to do? Awesome.


----------



## lpuser (Apr 24, 2013)

Just purchased, thanks Mick and Guy (although I´m not into Dubstep I just had to support this project, since it´s such a great idea).

Cheers
Tom


----------



## Dynamoe (Apr 24, 2013)

Absolutely brilliant _-)


----------



## doctornine (Apr 24, 2013)

Guy - thats great - many thanks 

o-[][]-o 

And it's nice to see this thread back.

:wink:


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 24, 2013)

Well here's my little effort - Sugar Wub. Alongside the library there's extra bits and pieces from Spectrasonics and some real guitar and vocals.

I'm no dubstep king, but what an amazingly fun library, thanks again Mick.

https://www.box.com/s/q1oaxxogdyckd2o3r26t


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 24, 2013)

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F89298518&secret_url=false[/flash]

In the spirit of the thread, my meagre contribution. with Aeon and DJ's Project Alpha in there too.


----------



## Ciaran Birch (Apr 24, 2013)

woodsdenis @ Wed Apr 24 said:


> [flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F89298518&secret_url=false[/flash]
> 
> In the spirit of the thread, my meagre contribution. with Aeon and DJ's Project Alpha in there too.



Great track Denis and Guy! Really really enjoyed them.  I have the library downloaded, but I haven't had the time to play with it yet. Very excited to get into it tho!


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 24, 2013)

Thanks for this pack and nice move with that charity.

For me, the drums are very useful.

The sound of this pack is really top notch.
It's just a pity that the growling basses and pads are all phrases. I would love to have some one shots. 

I totally understand the idea behind this library, but for me, I can't say "this is my song" while matching 3rd hand loops together. 
I will try to put some of them into Slicex later. 

Just saying, not complaining


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 24, 2013)

Montisquirrel @ Wed Apr 24 said:


> Thanks for this pack and nice move with that charity.
> 
> For me, the drums are very useful.
> 
> ...



What I am in the process of trying to do is slice the phrases up in cubase and rendering as oneshots. Then loading them into battery so I can trigger them on my drumpads (watched way to may of those trigger finger videos on youtube lol)

-DJ


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 24, 2013)

Daniel is always creative. This is the right way to go... .


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 24, 2013)

Haha obviously I dont have the talent to pull it off this well but if you slice them up and load them into something like Battery or even Ableton Live....you can play the slices like this:





-DJ


----------



## alanbuchanan (Apr 24, 2013)

Am I crazy, or did I hear the first tune on the SoundCloud playlist (in topic post) on an 8dio demo?


----------



## MickGordon (Apr 24, 2013)

WOAH!!!!!

Guy and woodsdenis - your demos rock dudes!

Woodsdenis - Would you mind if I added your demo to the product set list on SoundCloud?

Guy - I'd love to include yours as well! Would you mind throwing it up on SoundCloud? If you don't have SoundCloud, no worries, I'll be happy to add it myself!

You guys rock! We just hit $4,000 in donations today! Well done everyone!!!


----------



## germancomponist (Apr 24, 2013)

MickGordon @ Wed Apr 24 said:


> We just hit $4,000 in donations today! Well done everyone!!!



Very great!


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 24, 2013)

MickGordon @ Wed Apr 24 said:


> WOAH!!!!!
> 
> Guy and woodsdenis - your demos rock dudes!
> 
> ...



No Problem Mick, add it

Denis Woods


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 24, 2013)

That's a great idea, Daniel - I have a Launchpad too. TBH it would work pretty much as well from a regular keyboard I guess, maybe not quite as fun! NI did something a little along these lines with the George Duke library where you can play the slices of the loops and rearrange at will.

Mick - by all means put the track up on soundcloud, and £3k is terrific news!


----------



## MickGordon (Apr 24, 2013)

Montisquirrel @ Wed Apr 24 said:


> Thanks for this pack and nice move with that charity.
> 
> For me, the drums are very useful.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much for the support dude! Fantastic feedback too, which is awesome. It's my first library and you're right, it is quite basic in terms of control and expression being that it's based on phrases, loops and one shots. I guess it's aimed at making a quick Dubstep track if needed. I found with Dubstep requests from clients, they need it quickly and those sounds take a long time to produce, so it's nice to have something quick I guess? There's always FM8, Massive, Razor and many others out there if you're keen for something with more control.

If you're curious how to make that growling bass sound, everyone thinks it's Massive "Modern Talking" waveform, but it's actually FM Synthesis and automated EQ! I put together a quick (and rough!) video showing one approach if you're interested: 



If there was to be another library, what would you need in terms of control? Are presets better? Or Kontakt patches with programming? Let us know your thoughts and thanks again for the support and feedback! You rock!


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 24, 2013)

Guy Rowland @ Wed Apr 24 said:


> That's a great idea, Daniel - I have a Launchpad too. TBH it would work pretty much as well from a regular keyboard I guess, maybe not quite as fun! NI did something a little along these lines with the George Duke library where you can play the slices of the loops and rearrange at will.
> 
> Mick - by all means put the track up on soundcloud, and £3k is terrific news!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLjdrzF9xH0

http://youtu.be/tLjdrzF9xH0


This kinda makes staying in time easier, Ableton only, neat trick


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 25, 2013)

MickGordon @ Wed Apr 24 said:


> If there was to be another library, what would you need in terms of control? Are presets better? Or Kontakt patches with programming? Let us know your thoughts and thanks again for the support and feedback! You rock!



There's so many ways to go....

If you're a media composer needing something quick and dirty, the loops you have work just fine. I used (I think) 2 unedited music loops in my track so they worked so well instantly, but of course accordingly it only feels half-mine (it feels like a Guy Rowland / Mick Gordon collaboration, which is cool in its own way! I can't get the damn thing out of my head now...). The other loops I was using little bits and mixing and matching, and added a couple of instances of Omni and some Stylus stuff.

Dubstep as a genre is quite tricksy in as much that it has so many different elements, which as you say takes a lot of time. I'd imagine you could easily have 30 or 40 synth instances, and a skip-full of effects to do everything from the ground up. So - especially as I'm only putting a toe in the genre and it's not bread and better - I'm definitely up for time-saving, but perhaps with a little more control. One way to go would to be in Kontakt to break down the loops further, roughly 1 beat say. It would be great to keep it playable by having the sections tempo-synced.

But basically I want it all! A suite of loops, slices and presets would give a completely flexible set of tools that would enable you to knock out something in minutes, or do something from scratch, or something in between.


----------



## woodsdenis (Apr 25, 2013)

@Guy, Yes we all want it all !!! I think the next evolutionary step for a library like this is to adopt the "Aeon" approach. What they do is to allow you to repitch the tonal loops via trigger keys. In this scenario all the bass loops in this lib, which are already in Dmin could be on one Kontakt patch and played melodically via the trigger keys. . You can have different trigger modes etc. 

Now this is a lot more involved of course and inevitably increases cost . Also a big note to other devs, please let us have access to the Wav files in libs like this. In Project Aplha I use the Wavs for on shots all the time, much easier and quicker than loading up a Kontakt instance. So no matter how you evolve it keep the raw Wav files available too, it's a real timesaver for certain things.

If you really want total control the answer is to do it yourself I suppose, Sugar Bytes Cyclops is a great Wub machine, totally grunge and wobbley >8o. I am a media composer so I have to do things quickly. I adopt a hybrid approach, just mixing different things in rather than relying on one sound source or library.


----------



## Montisquirrel (Apr 25, 2013)

MickGordon @ Wed Apr 24 said:


> Montisquirrel @ Wed Apr 24 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for this pack and nice move with that charity.
> ...




I understand the concept of your library. I enjoy playing with it and just sliced some of the sounds for the FL Performace Mode (Maybe I make a quick video later).

Yes, I also use FL and I normaly build those Growls with ImageLines Sytrus, which is an awesome tool, + some effects like Vocodex and co.
The sound of this Brostep is something I like, but my own songs have a more background / reese-style Bass (hit me). For fooling around, "Share the Wubs" is great. For own songs I need own or 3rd party presets. 

You asked for an advice for a future release? -> Presets for FM8 and Razor are always welcome


----------



## tawnia (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi everyone, I am Tawnia the COO of 8Dio. 

I hesitate to post this, but it is necessary.

I am here to set the record straight in regards to the speculation surrounding Mick Gordon's Dubstep library.

In Spring/Summer 2012 8Dio commissioned Mick Gordon to co-produce a Dubstep library based on a concept/specs entirely designed by Troels Folmann. Troels gave Mick feedback for months and we have +40 emails between them. Unfortunately, we had a gentleman's agreement and after many month of working with him, Mick suddenly backed out and told us he would not sign our contract. We offered to buy all the assets as to the agreement and he refused. This set our company back as we had worked with him in good faith. We received a great deal of inquiries and emails over the past many months requesting the release of the library, since we had posted initial demos (roughly identical to the ones Mick posted).

Almost a year goes by and 8Dio announces its Dubstep library - and Mick Gordon announces his charity the day after.

We support any charitable act - and we encourage everybody to buy it and support this cause.

Ps. This is my first time posting on VI by the way and never intended to crash the party this way.

: )

Please contact me ([email protected]) if you have any further questions.


----------



## Daniel James (Apr 26, 2013)

Mick, serious congratulation on another milestone! I have actually just abused this library in a new score that I cant wait to show you. 

Also I havn't mentioned before but thanks Guy for the Kontakt patch, really saved me some time 

-DJ


----------



## StrezovSampling (Apr 26, 2013)

Great stuff, Mick! And great cause too. The samples are awesome. Kindest regards from Bulgaria!


----------



## Dutchfilmscore (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry, a bit late then the rest of you. My money goes to charity. Great initiative Mick.

The world need people like you.

Cheers mate


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Apr 27, 2013)

Arthur?


----------



## Dutchfilmscore (Apr 27, 2013)

Yes Peter?


----------



## Peter Emanuel Roos (Apr 27, 2013)

Finally a member of this great forum? Tsss... Have a nice weekend!

[edit:] Hehe, I saw your first post was already on Fri May 18, 2012 10:31 pm :D


----------



## Terry Jones (Apr 27, 2013)

>Chimes in<

I'll definitely be picking this up when I have a little more spare cash, nice work Mick!


----------

